# construir una radio de bolsillo FM/AM



## peruanito2088 (Dic 5, 2007)

bueno alguien podria ayudar ah construir una radio de bolsillo con salida de parlantes ,y audiofonos ,algo sencillo y pequeño espero que alguien me pueda ayudar les agradeceria de antemano


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 20, 2007)

peruanito2088 dijo:
			
		

> bueno alguien podria ayudar ah construir una radio de bolsillo con salida de parlantes ,y audiofonos ,algo sencillo y pequeño espero que alguien me pueda ayudar les agradeceria de antemano



hola envio el receptor mas pekeño y sencillo ke encontre t doy el link del amplificador d audio y del recptor 

Links:

Receptor: http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/toshiba/1244.pdf

Amplif de audio puedes usar un LM741 o un LM386


----------



## ciri (Dic 20, 2007)

Este tema creo que ya se ha tratad, busca por el buscador, por ahí encuentres algo..


----------



## Dano (Dic 20, 2007)

El receptr puede ser el TDA7000 para Fm para Am no me acuerdo de ninguno, si quieres que tenga una buena potencia usa un TDA2002 2003

Saludos


----------



## peruanito2088 (Dic 29, 2007)

gracias mati_23  me ayudastes mucho con este diagrama y dano me podrias explicar eso detalladamente agracias a todos por aportar y seguir aprendiendo en comunidad jeje buena el foro


----------



## Dano (Dic 29, 2007)

peruanito2088 dijo:
			
		

> gracias mati_23  me ayudastes mucho con este diagrama y dano me podrias explicar eso detalladamente agracias a todos por aportar y seguir aprendiendo en comunidad jeje buena el foro



Creo que no necesita mucha explicaciòn.... Usa el integrado TDA7000 para fm

Saludos


----------



## freddi16 (Jul 29, 2008)

fijate en la pagina de "sm0vpo". Es un tipo sueco que hace todo tipo de transmisores y receptores muy buenos.

Busca ese nombre en google y fijate los proyectos en .PDF

Saludos


----------



## maton00 (Ago 11, 2008)

Hola Peruanito2088 yo tengo una solucion para ti , mira puedes acer un radio AM con un ta7624, o un mk484 en las pag :
www.asahi-net.or.jp/~HP6Y-ISYM/Flets100_1.gif

www.165v.com/.../UploadFile/20061303451480.gif

www.furcot.com/Pics/TA7642_Schematic2.jpg

www.yasith.com/images/mk484_circuit.jpg 

y si quieres agregarle potencia ponle un lm386 o como quieras!


----------



## maton00 (Ago 11, 2008)

y si quieres un radio fm facil y que no cueste puedes hacerlo con un TDA 7000


----------



## maton00 (Ago 11, 2008)

la pagina del cicuito de arriba es: 

www.rf-kits.com/schematics/Tda7000Rx.jpg

y si te gusta la buena vida le puedes agregar un decodificador stereo con un mc1310 o un lm1800
y de salida un amplificador con un tda2822m! ay van las pags :
mc1310:

www.rbsfm.ej.am/.../images/stereo_decoder_MC1310.gif

amplificador de 2.8 watts de salida stereo con tda 2822m:

www.electro-dan.co.uk/electronics/TDA2822.GIF

y usa desde 2.0 volts hast 15v pero con varios diodos in4004 y un cap. electrolitico de 1000mf en  paralelo. que disfruten mis ideas !


----------

